# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  bioaquaria em formato vídeo

## João Cotter

Olá pessoal,

A *bioaquaria* passará agora a dispor também de conteúdos em vídeo!
O primeiro que fizemos foi um review de um escumador de proteínas!

No Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9elgzURjTBU

E o artigo completo em:
http://www.bioaquaria.com/?p=7611

Subscrevam o nosso canal para não perderem vídeos:
http://www.youtube.com/bioaquariaTV

Aguardo comentários!

Obrigado e saudações

----------


## Filipe Lopes

pena terem posto a lingua portuguesa de parte. adorava a vossa revista da qual era assinante.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> pena terem posto a lingua portuguesa de parte. adorava a vossa revista da qual era assinante.


subrescrevo na totalidade
cumprimentos
afonso

----------

